# Baby mourning dove, I think mom is dead



## CheckM8 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

We have a mourning dove nest in the gutter in our courtyard. Yesterday we noticed that the baby (who is probably at least 2 weeks old) was laying on top of a larger dove that appeared to be dead. We checked again today, and the baby is in the same position. Seeing that the baby is somewhat advanced, but still smaller compared to the adult, do we just leave it be or should we intervene?

If we intervene, can someone please provide some pointers.

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Can you stay there for a period of time and see what is going on? Are there any other birds coming into the nest.
Although the bird seems okay from the picture, you should take a closer look. If the youngster is not getting fed, you will need to intervene quickly.

Here is a link on caring and feeding of baby pigeons/doves. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## CheckM8 (Jun 22, 2015)

We've been checking periodically throughout the day for the past week as the mother seemed to come and go. The baby seems alert, however there has been no additional birds that we've seen.

We always seem to get rabbits nesting in our yard so I am familiar with their parenting style (which is twice a day for about 5 min. at a time). But I am not familiar with doves.

Thanks for the link. We are located in Wichita, KS


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*So, you are saying there is no bird taking care of the youngster? If so you will need to intervene and check the link on caring for youngster.

Thank you.*


----------



## CheckM8 (Jun 22, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> *So, you are saying there is no bird taking care of the youngster? If so you will need to intervene and check the link on caring for youngster.
> 
> Thank you.*


Thanks for your assistance. Last night either mom or another dove returned to the nest and was feeding the little one. So all is well.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Great news! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CheckM8 said:


> Thanks for your assistance. Last night either mom or another dove returned to the nest and was feeding the little one. So all is well.


*Thank you for the update!*


----------

